# What does falling in love feel like to you?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

A Neil Gaiman quote sums it fairly good.

Have you ever been in love? Horrible isn't it? It makes you so vulnerable. It opens your chest and it opens up your heart and it means that someone can get inside you and mess you up. You build up all these defenses, you build up a whole suit of armor, so that nothing can hurt you, then one stupid person, no different from any other stupid person, wanders into your stupid life...You give them a piece of you. They didn't ask for it. They did something dumb one day, like kiss you or smile at you, and then your life isn't your own anymore. Love takes hostages. It gets inside you. It eats you out and leaves you crying in the darkness, so simple a phrase like 'maybe we should be just friends' turns into a glass splinter working its way into your heart. It hurts. Not just in the imagination. Not just in the mind. It's a soul-hurt, a real gets-inside-you-and-rips-you-apart pain. I hate love.&#8221;


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Borrowing this, hope that is okay.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

well it does hurt when the other makes a decision to not be with you and thats awful.makes feel like a gutted fish or deer.

but falling in love can be great.....the trick is finding a person that wants to be a team with you day in and day out forever.marriage vows,...for better or worse...life is rocky..wished folks would stick like glue to each other.

but not if one is being abused in any shape or form.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

says it all.......

[youtube]NSfOB8ANdWU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this is why the dumb thing draws us in.....

[youtube]AfX7HS1prJc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well falling in love is kinda like feeling a n being broke sleeping on couch at my moms house coming up with thousands of dollars for lawyers missing all my comfy stuff all my cooking stuff couches etc... I guess that's I get for I got.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It feels great when it's good and awful when it ends.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't help but think what we call love is just adrenaline. Your heart is racing, breathing is rapid, etc. when you are close to your heart's desire, you are 'in love.' Whereas loving someone is much more sustainable and joyful. Maybe initially, there wasn't that zippedy do-dah fireworks scenario but you liked and respected them. That's a great place to start with a solid foundation to build on. But then again, I don't have much of a romantic streak.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Falling in love is a feeling that is self-generated, focusing on the one you love. You can always fall in love again, and again, and again...... But, every time you trot out that feeling, its a little more torn and tattered, until one day, you "fall in love" and the object of your desire looks real hard at your bruised, battered, abused, jaded "love" and says "What is this piece of crap you're offering me?" After that, you got nothing left to give.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Couldntna said it better Z

And people want to know why I quit looking for, and just settled for looking at.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Depending on the level of romantic level of the relationship I find that it falls in between Perls "I do my thing and you do yours" composition and Fredrich Nietzche' behold I the most lonesome and yet to be most envied composition of the dead speaking to the living from Thus Spake Zaruthustra .


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mNqbmVsdl3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I think it feels like wanting to be with the person 90 percent of the time and missing them the other 10 percent. Pretty great to be in love and pretty bad when you loose it


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Love can feel like the best thing in the world and the worst... depending on the outcome. I guess if you don't put yourself out there and allow yourself to become vunerable then you will never experience the pain of losing it or the joy of having it. It's hard to open up and allow another person the opportunity to hurt you but that's the price you pay for loving someone.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Seriously though I think it's something vulcans can do. Two minds meshed together. I don't think it's constantly saying I love you or buying or even doing things constantly. Is a natural balance. If there isn't natural balance u are only one in love. But yea wanting to come home n spend time with space as well. I guess love is same as anything else in life try not upset natural order of things.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Word of advice, don't re post this on your facebook wall, people will think you have been hurt and start giving you well wishes and stuff. 

There is some truth to this however, and I am still thinking about how I am processing it.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm reminded of an Emmylou Harris song that goes.."love is pretty when love is new".


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Love is, you want to seeheartastefeel this another soul, you're let loose in the wilderness of their are and sometimes you run flat out fast as you can over the green green hills till you can't run one more step, then you lie on your belly and stare at the bottom of a little stream at the two inch salmon and the giant crawdad that scutters by, the jasper, the agate, the glint of a tiny garnet in the pebbles on the bottom and plunge your head into the cold sweet water and. Just. Drink. Sometimes you come to a cliff overlooking the wide valley pelted with new spring leafed trees and a small wind that wanders through and then you jump because you can, then night comes and the full moon rises and everything is silver and alive and new and old and now and the hair rises in the back of your mind, you can't put words to it but you know it is what will be.

If you are lucky the wilderness goes on forever and mayyouneverfindafence.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

It's been so long that I can't remember.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It feels like your skin is the only thing that's holding you inside your body. Without it, you'd be flying all over the place.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> It feels like your skin is the only thing that's holding you inside your body. Without it, you'd be flying all over the place.


That was a good one! I was thinking it's like a rollercoaster ride... one minute you can't catch your breath, your heart is pounding, your legs are shaky, everything is exciting and fun and the next your heart sinks and the ride ends. Hopefully you get back on again and go for another ride.  Love should be fun in the exciting moments and the mundane of everyday... it's about commitment and that is exciting.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> Love is, you want to seeheartastefeel this another soul, you're let loose in the wilderness of their are and sometimes you run flat out fast as you can over the green green hills till you can't run one more step, then you lie on your belly and stare at the bottom of a little stream at the two inch salmon and the giant crawdad that scutters by, the jasper, the agate, the glint of a tiny garnet in the pebbles on the bottom and plunge your head into the cold sweet water and. Just. Drink. Sometimes you come to a cliff overlooking the wide valley pelted with new spring leafed trees and a small wind that wanders through and then you jump because you can, then night comes and the full moon rises and everything is silver and alive and new and old and now and the hair rises in the back of your mind, you can't put words to it but you know it is what will be.
> 
> If you are lucky the wilderness goes on forever and mayyouneverfindafence.


like water pouring down a mtn......or an avalanche coming down.......sometimes its the steady day to day of lifes chores.both are great parts of love.both are parts of love and you need both to sustain you.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> like water pouring down a mtn......or an avalanche coming down.......sometimes its the steady day to day of lifes chores.both are great parts of love.both are parts of love and you need both to sustain you.


amen elkhound


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

And I REALLY LIKE ICE CREAM!!

[youtube]XAhv0XGv8Pc[/youtube]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Like other people said I think it is good when it is good and bad when it is bad. I think if God approves of the match then he bestows his well wishes and love to the union and then the relationship becomes a living mirical.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> if God approves of the match then he bestows.


dang, I'm sol

on the other hand I know of a handful of blessed common law unions. guess it really is just a piece of paper...

(cue Love Stinks by J Geils band)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> [YOUTUBE]mNqbmVsdl3k[/YOUTUBE]


Very nice post Raven


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmmmm....how could I possibly add to all of this? Not sure if I could. Been going through pressing the like button lol. 

I think love is a complicated thing as far as trying to describe it...also have been thinking for the last several years that it presents itself in so many ways that to try to pin one description on it might actually hamper it. Meaning, if you decide to define it by a set of certain feelings, you may walk right by it, not accounting for another set of feelings that are another aspect of love or being in love. still not convinced that being in love and loving someone are two separate things. Possibly two separate ways of feeling it...but I think it's all the same thing, it's just how we sense/percieve it that matters...what we "allow" it to change within ourselves.

Seems to me that if you fall in love with/love the entire person and not just a set of physical attributes or personality characteristics...the whole enchilada, that there isn't much you can do about it, whether you want it or not it's just right there staring back at you. And, maybe it's just me, but being without them isn't as dramatic as gets described. Yes, it's not cool being without someone you love and want to be with..but again..I think if you truly love them there really isn't always a dramatic heart-wrenching hole that appears. 

But again, maybe that is just me and I think it takes time to get to that place that you can love someone entirely and accept that you cannot do anything about it and accept that you cannot do anything about what they decide to do...then everything just is. It's there...and...it's not about "moving on" because there is no place to go to, nothing to get rid of because you can't get rid of it. It's just there. No matter what. Even if you can't or won't be with them.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

What I do know is you don't choose who you fall in love with...it just happens.

It seems like the men I have truly fallen for have been the ones I shouldn't have....maybe someday I will fall for the right one.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

true


WhyNot said:


> Hmmmm....how could I possibly add to all of this? Not sure if I could. Been going through pressing the like button lol.
> 
> I think love is a complicated thing as far as trying to describe it...also have been thinking for the last several years that it presents itself in so many ways that to try to pin one description on it might actually hamper it. Meaning, if you decide to define it by a set of certain feelings, you may walk right by it, not accounting for another set of feelings that are another aspect of love or being in love. still not convinced that being in love and loving someone are two separate things. Possibly two separate ways of feeling it...but I think it's all the same thing, it's just how we sense/percieve it that matters...what we "allow" it to change within ourselves.
> 
> ...


this is where you learn to love, to hold love, with open hands, to give freely without expectation for payback. true gift...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

JohnnyLee said:


>


Sweet. 

Typed out something very long and cathartic then erased it...love? Haha! Never again--ever!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im a bit supprised someone hasnt played Love Hurts


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

When I was in love it felt like enjoying the most beautiful breath taking sceanery everyday,


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

It feels like a lot of "Oh, yes yes yes!" and "Mmmmmm!"


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Typed out something very long and cathartic then erased it...love? Haha! Never again--ever!



just wait..it will come bonk ya on the head and you will be all google eyed.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

elkhound said:


> just wait..it will come bonk ya on the head and you will be all google eyed.


ck. I hope not. Just the memory of that stupidity makes me throw up a little in my throat. I hate full fledged barfing: DONE~


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It feels like jumping off of a cliff and discovering you can fly!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

JohnnyLee said:


> And I REALLY LIKE ICE CREAM!!
> 
> [youtube]XAhv0XGv8Pc[/youtube]


Yeah!, like that. :icecream:
God, I love being in love. I can't wait to fall in love again. Swearing off of love would be a miserable way to live. You gotta keep jumping off till you get it right. All of my life I have had dreams of flying. When I was little, I would fly and fall. Later, I would fly a while longer, but fall in the end. Now days, in my dreams, I fly. I fly mostly at night, sometimes low over water, and dragging my toe over the surface leave a little wake.  Without love, what is there???


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My fortune from a cookie after a recent Chinese takeout meal.....

_There is only one happiness in life: to love and be loved.

_Those little cookies sure know what they're talking about.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

The last time I opened a fortune cookie there was no little msg. inside.
I've been trying to read something into that, but so far I've had little luck.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

foxfiredidit said:


> The last time I opened a fortune cookie there was no little msg. inside.
> I've been trying to read something into that, but so far I've had little luck.


Maybe just that you make your own luck?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> this is where you learn to love, to hold love, with open hands, to give freely without expectation for payback. true gift...


Sometime between when I had the idea to let life take me instead of trying to make life happen and now (couple of years, with many slip-ups), it's all seeming to come together..these theories or ideas about life I have. Some of them I'm not even sure what they are...but somehow/someway life lead me to where I am and I can sort of see where I am going finally or at least a couple of outcomes that are good. And in that process, a lot of love and loving has entered my life in several different ways. It's something I'm finding myself very protective of. Even just the enjoyment of the morning and wildlife, loving that feeling of peace and all...the protectiveness of it for me is almost (I think) like greed.

I've had a taste, ain't no one, no where, no how going to pry it away..or at least I will do all I can to strive to keep it for as long as I can.


----------



## Geek (Feb 4, 2012)

WhyNot, I love that


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> ck. I hope not. Just the memory of that stupidity makes me throw up a little in my throat. I hate full fledged barfing: DONE~



beat me with a spoon later....for you........:teehee:

everyone needs love....yours is out there too.now brush ya teeth and use mouthwash.


[youtube]JIVYW977GVM[/youtube]


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VIU1f5iugLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]oc1sgCT7X2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]I0-lENIRHaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Y2BavhwpIJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Geek said:


> WhyNot, I love that


Thanks, Geek. I wasn't sure it even made sense when I posted it. I'm still not sure LOL


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]1C5Lggk88TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]l8Xh3kr1gDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Very nice post Raven


Martin Gore was naked when he recorded the vocal to the song. I believe it increased the depth of emotion to a set of already amazing lyrics. 

That is the truth and beauty of real love - The ability to be completely open and vulnerable to another with no fear.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Fowler said:


> A Neil Gaiman quote sums it fairly good.
> 
> Have you ever been in love? Horrible isn't it? It makes you so vulnerable. It opens your chest and it opens up your heart and it means that someone can get inside you and mess you up. You build up all these defenses, you build up a whole suit of armor, so that nothing can hurt you, then one stupid person, no different from any other stupid person, wanders into your stupid life...You give them a piece of you. They didn't ask for it. They did something dumb one day, like kiss you or smile at you, and then your life isn't your own anymore. Love takes hostages. It gets inside you. It eats you out and leaves you crying in the darkness, so simple a phrase like 'maybe we should be just friends' turns into a glass splinter working its way into your heart. It hurts. Not just in the imagination. Not just in the mind. It's a soul-hurt, a real gets-inside-you-and-rips-you-apart pain. I hate love.â


Falling in love ? I've forgotten what that feels like - never did have the all-encompassing love I've always looked for.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Falling in love is the most awesome experience ever. Getting to know all about someone is the best part, especially when you learn just how much you two have in common. You feel like you are floating around, scared to jump lest you might just drift off into space. After a while of getting to know someone it feels like butterflies in your stomach for a long, long time. Your heart jumps when you get a text from her, or a phone call. To hear her voice is like a choir of angels singing straight to your soul, speaking to your heart, and befuddling your mind.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

But then again, I am a helpless, hopeless romantic! :kissy:

[youtube]3fPQC4eRJuk[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> Sometime between when I had the idea to let life take me instead of trying to make life happen and now (couple of years, with many slip-ups), it's all seeming to come together..these theories or ideas about life I have. Some of them I'm not even sure what they are...but somehow/someway life lead me to where I am and I can sort of see where I am going finally or at least a couple of outcomes that are good. * And in that process, a lot of love and loving has entered my life in several different ways. It's something I'm finding myself very protective of. Even just the enjoyment of the morning and wildlife, loving that feeling of peace and all...the protectiveness of it for me is almost (I think) like greed.
> 
> I've had a taste, ain't no one, no where, no how going to pry it away..or at least I will do all I can to strive to keep it for as long as I can*.


I've tasted it too, I hope that it continues and I continue to grow from it.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

vicker said:


> It feels like jumping off of a cliff and discovering you can fly!


Or jumping off and discovering you CAN"T fly !


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Bad gas.


----------

